# Offshore Rescue Tug "Clara Campoamor" (BS-32)



## antiguogrumete (Apr 28, 2010)

Offshore Rescue Tug "Clara Campoamor" from Salvamento Maritimo entering Cartagena Port ,morning Oct 24 , 2020.






Clara Campoamor (BS-32) high sea tugboat (Inda class). Build by Zamakona (Santurce) in Bilbao 10-4-2007.IMO 9338022.
80 m long , 21.760 hp.


----------

